# Blazer 1752 Price Check



## Sawdust Farmer (Oct 3, 2011)

What's a ballpark price for a good used 1752 Blazer Sport with a 40 HP Mercury 2 Stroke Jet? Both are 2005 model year.
Perforated aluminum floor, extended front deck with a little storage, 4 seats, regular simple console, standard Rivercraft trailer. Carpet on front and rear (very small) deck. Does not have a trolling motor. No repairs needed to hit the river.

New price I was quoted was ~$12,600 for a similar configuration, with a larger rear deck and 40 HP 4 Stroke Mercury Jet.

Thanks,
sf


----------



## Kevin Turner (Oct 3, 2011)

Edit: I'm not selling this boat, I posted it for sake of price comparison.

The below package is for sale in central MN. From eyes on, it looked to be in good shape.

2006 Blazer River Jet Boat with 04- 50 HP Oil injected Tahatsu jet (new plugs and fuel filter) and RiverCraft trailer......71 pound thrust MotorGuide (just over 1 year old) New batteries and on board charger. Boat will run in 4 inches and dead float in not much more. Great open configuration with spacious front casting deck and under seat storage. X51 and X67 locators, Asking $5600,00 Plse contact Guy @ 612-308-2930


----------

